# How do I prevent Red Cherry Shrimp from breeding ?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Amanos will not eat the baby shrimp nor eggs (unless the RCS drop them); your best bet would be to only get a single gender.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Why do you not want them to breed?


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey a small fish that eats shrimplets would be good. But do your research on which fish can be alone. 

Kim


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i would suggest purchasing one gender of shrimp


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

0live said:


> Why do you not want them to breed?


I would like a nice collection of several shrimp types(of course ,compatible non-interbreeding ones) ,a few of each would be enough.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

sleepswithdafishez said:


> I would like a nice collection of several shrimp types(of course ,compatible non-interbreeding ones) ,a few of each would be enough.


That's why so many of us have so many different tanks. :icon_mrgr


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Net out the extras and give them away. Rcs have no fear of nets.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Put a beta fish in your tank. Will keep down the population.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

sayurasem said:


> Put a beta fish in your tank. Will keep down the population.


Or rather exterminate it...at least the RCS


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

well just get females then. they're usually more commonly sold in stores anyways and have more color and are more vibrant than the males


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Have your pets spayed or neutered roud:


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

MlDukes said:


> Have your pets spayed or neutered roud:


Nah ,they don't make quality shrimp condoms ,like they used to....


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

sleepswithdafishez said:


> Or rather exterminate it...at least the RCS


Just throwing out ideas, good luck with you mate.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> Amanos will not eat the baby shrimp nor eggs (unless the RCS drop them); your best bet would be to only get a single gender.


What makes them drop their eggs?


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

sayurasem said:


> Just throwing out ideas, good luck with you mate.


Thanx ,I'll try to find a rather peaceful fish ,with a tiny mouth and enough interest in really small moving things.That would be my best bet


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

My tap water is really hard ,I read that Red cherries ,Crystal Reds ,Blue tigers ,prefer soft ,acidic water but they can adapt.Could this water hardness help in breeding prevention?If so....I'll stack them all in one tank..


----------

